# Looking for a job/connections



## Sayantan (Oct 9, 2019)

Hey Guys,

I am a new apprentice. I was with a company and on my apprenticeship for only 3 months and then I got laid off!

Eversince I am looking for an apprenticeship. So far no luck as majority of the employers are looking for 2nd year or up. I am in the Toronto area. 

I have applied to over 100 jobs in the last couple of days. If anyone knows of any company hiring a first-year, please let me know. 

I am registered as a 442A apprentice. 

Thanks a lot for the help


----------



## Martine (Jan 26, 2018)

move to montreal. hahaha

the union hall lists are all empty and they're scrambling to find people.


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

You likely will not get hired as a 442 with any general contractor. The 442 is for industrial maintenance, you need to apply at plants, factories or with LECs that just do maintenance in the industrial field.

Cheers
John


----------



## Sayantan (Oct 9, 2019)

Martine said:


> move to montreal. hahaha
> 
> the union hall lists are all empty and they're scrambling to find people.


Hey thanks for the suggestion but I am on Permanent residency hence can not move to Quebec. 😞


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

I don't know where you are in Toronto but there are 2 new hotels being built. 

One is is Markham and the other in Vaughn (spelling?).

Not sure when they are going to be looking for electricians. 

Issue is you said you're industrial? You may have to change licence classes. 

That's all the information I have at this moment.

Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


----------



## Sayantan (Oct 9, 2019)

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> I don't know where you are in Toronto but there are 2 new hotels being built.
> 
> One is is Markham and the other in Vaughn (spelling?).
> 
> ...


Hey, thanks for the suggestion. On that i have a question .. for example, if I want to switch classes i guess i can do that but right before qualifying as a journey person class can i switch classes back to 442A ? Just wondering! What are the implications of switching classes ?


----------



## Sayantan (Oct 9, 2019)

Sayantan said:


> Hey thanks for the suggestion but I am on Permanent residency hence can not move to Quebec. 😞




Thanks for the vote of confidence


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

Sayantan said:


> Hey, thanks for the suggestion. On that i have a question .. for example, if I want to switch classes i guess i can do that but right before qualifying as a journey person class can i switch classes back to 442A ? Just wondering! What are the implications of switching classes ?


That, I cannot comment on. I would imagine they have different log books among other requirements. 

I still haven't even gotten my licence yet. I'm going though a bunch of paperwork to deal with that 

Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


----------



## Incognito (Apr 14, 2019)

Sayantan said:


> Hey, thanks for the suggestion. On that i have a question .. for example, if I want to switch classes i guess i can do that but right before qualifying as a journey person class can i switch classes back to 442A ? Just wondering! What are the implications of switching classes ?


You can not switch or sign up for an apprenticeship on your own. A contractor must sponsors you. An apprenticeship is not just classes, it’s many hours of practical. 

Your best bet is to try and find a contractor to start you as a 309A. That way you can do residential, Commercial, and industrial work. 

Good luck


----------



## Sayantan (Oct 9, 2019)

Incognito said:


> You can not switch or sign up for an apprenticeship on your own. A contractor must sponsors you. An apprenticeship is not just classes, it’s many hours of practical.
> 
> Your best bet is to try and find a contractor to start you as a 309A. That way you can do residential, Commercial, and industrial work.
> 
> Good luck




Hey man, i know that. I have been sponsored as a 442A anyway. And that class does not have any ratio of journeyman to apprentice unlike the 309A. Recently I got laid off, hence asked. I really wanna be in 442A class and finish off my apprenticeship in that. If i have to then i will switch to 309A. Otherwise I would rather be a 442A. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sayantan (Oct 9, 2019)

Hey guys,

So good news kinda. I went for an interview today and they said come tomorrow at 9. We will put you to work. Woohoo. Technically it wasn't even an interview. The guy was going out of his office. Just shook my hand and told me to join. But the wage is 15/hr . 

I guess something is better than nothing !! 

One thing i noticed while looking for apprenticeship is no one wants to hire a first year but everyone wants a second year. Like wtf !! *Rant over*


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

